# As a trainer, what all do you offer?



## JJeffords3707 (Jan 6, 2014)

She also told me this is what her clients pay her for, to make these choices, but last time I checked when you pay a trainer to train YOUR horse... That's all they're suppose to do. Opinions can be given, but if not taken I don't think there should be a problem with this. Or am I wrong?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

This should always be a business arrangement. It sounds like your trainer is having emotional and control issues.
I have not trained horses for other people, except for my lessons horses that I trained for others to learn to ride on. However, I want to send my QH to my Amish farrier/trainer for driving. I will discuss what I want and he will tell me what is possible for a time frame and for how $much money. Period.
I expect my horse to be fed while he is at the trainer.
I expect to discuss any grain and to supply whatever grain and/or supplements we agree upon during training.
I expect to discuss particular shoeing, as well bc he will take my horse on the road before he is finished with the training, per MY request.
I would look around for another trainer and draw up a contract with specifics. I would also have a thorough discussion as to what he/she can accomplish, and what you will expect as a result of the work given.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I think it depends on the persons. Someone who doesn't know a lot about horses might want the trainer to change feed or add a supplement. My friend, for example, sent her horse to a trainer because she started to become a bit to much to handle. The first thing he did was revamp the horses feeding schedule. Turns out the barn owner was giving horse was getting 9 quarts of senior feed a day... To a 6 year old! It was like crack. 

On the other hand if I were to send my horse to a trainer I'd expect my trainer to make a recommendation and me to approve them. 

Either way the owner should be consulted. It easy to say your horse needs x, y and z when your not footing the bill!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I've seen and worked for trainers like that - who micromanage. I found it to be stifling. I would welcome suggestions on particular classes/tests for showing but to be TOLD, no not happening unless they're paying all fees.

I feel comfortable enough with my horse that I feel I should be the one calling the shots for him. No one knows him better than I do. However if a trainer thought something was up or had a suggestion I would absolutely hear it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

It really varies trainer by trainer.

We have a partnership with our trainer. She emails/texts me daily on my horse' s training and makes recommendations on everything regarding my horse's care. The final decision is mine and she respects that (she always tells me the pros/cons of each choice). 

I know another trainer that basically controls everything and her clients have little say. It's her way or the highway. I do not work well with trainers like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

When I take mine to trainers, or the one who is currently free leased as a therapy horse there are certain things I will discuss, and some I will not. I typically discuss feed with them, since I trust them, otherwise my horse would not be there. Usually, I take a few days of whatever the horse has been getting, tell them what it is and how much….see what they are feeding and typically it is fine, because again-I do not take my horses to places I do not trust. If there is something one of my horses needs-we typically discuss it, and make a decision from there. I am pretty easy as a boarder, and usually will use their vet and farrier at least to start out, but, my guys are extremely easy keepers, and are barefoot. The biggest discussion we typically have is how long the grazing muzzle will be on and when we will start using it.

I have boarded at large (80+ horses) facilities that will dictate that you use Smartpak if you want supplements, but they do not tell you which ones to use, and they made that clear up front.

One thing recently that has been a bit of a bone of contention is the worming, since it is now recommended that fecals be done rather than rotation. That I DO insist on. Fecals WILL be done, and I deal with the worming.

It can be difficult, and I have no idea how many facilities are in your area now. From what I know, there are not all that many that will be convenient. That makes it a little difficult.

I also make sure I have a signed training agreement with them-even the ones who are friends of mine. I need to know how many times a week they will ride my horse and they need to know that on any given day I may show up.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

When we took horses in for training or as 'boarders' everything was discussed with the client up front to avoid situations like the one you're in.
When a horse is on your property there have to be rules that keep the place running smoothly for everyone that's there and if people wanting to bring a horse can't live those rules then they need to find somewhere else that works for them
I can see a yard owner wanting to make decisions on something like feed because they are usually the ones with the knowledge of that sort of thing - but it should still be discussed so anything that concerns you can be explained and changed if needs be.
If you aren't happy where you are then its probably time to move on


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You know I have been finding this more and more lately. The trainer MUST remember that they work for YOU and above anything else you OWN that horse. I have had bad trainers, who tell me when and what I can do with my horse, that they will be fed, that veterinary care they will receive etc, needless to say those people no longer train my horses. 

As far as the trainers I have now, they are both great. They take care of my horses, make sure if they need extra things in their diet they get it, take care of farrier when it needs to be done. But if there is anything above and beyond that they ask me first. Things such as Chiro etc. I haven't said no to anything they have requested/suggested as they are always asking very reasonable things, however if I did decline their suggestions I don't think they it would affect our relationship. 

I have seen trainers lately that tell they owners that they need to geld their stallions prospects (And weather they need it or not that is not the trainers decision to make, if they can't handle the horse than tell the trainer) what shows they will "school them at" and the owner is required to pay entry fee's of $2000-$3500. Trainers need to understand that while they may know the horse better than anyone else, they still don't own the horse and they need to listen to the people paying their bills.


----------



## JJeffords3707 (Jan 6, 2014)

She keeps telling me its a trust issue and that I don't have trust in her, but that's not it at all. I trust her, but in the end it's my horse and I feel out of control with what I can and can't do with my horse, her diet, and so on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JJeffords3707 said:


> She keeps telling me its a trust issue and that I don't have trust in her, but that's not it at all. I trust her, but in the end it's my horse and I feel out of control with what I can and can't do with my horse, her diet, and so on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I really do suggest getting a new trainer, and explaining to your current trainer why you decided to leave. 

Even if you tried to resolve this issue, based on what you are telling us about her, she won't handle it well and it will cause more stress on an already strained relationship.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

JJeffords3707 said:


> She keeps telling me its a trust issue and that I don't have trust in her, but that's not it at all. I trust her, but in the end it's my horse and I feel out of control with what I can and can't do with my horse, her diet, and so on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have you told her she is not allowed to change anything without your permission?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JJeffords3707 (Jan 6, 2014)

SlideStop said:


> Have you told her she is not allowed to change anything without your permission?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She pretty much already told me I'm not suppose to questions her and if I do it means I don't trust her and threatened me to find a new trainer and hopefully they will fix my confidence. I told her at our last meeting I feel out of control and there's things I do and don't want to do with her, she kept going on about how her clients pay her to make these decisions and I need more trust and if I can't "trust" her to move on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JJeffords3707 (Jan 6, 2014)

Ugh phone is acting up


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd pull my horse out of training right then and there. I'd call her up and tell her your taking her up on the threat. It's YOUR money, she should be catering to your needs. Maybe there are people out there who like her to do that, but she knows your not one of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JJeffords3707 (Jan 6, 2014)

Bahaha I thought the shout out bar was a search bar. I'm such a dork!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Time to pack your stuff up and leave I think
I don't see this as a trust thing at all - even if you trust someone that cares for your horse they still need to talk things through with you - I would be more inclined to not trust someone who didn't do that because it looks as if they have something to hide
Some pretty underhand things go on even in the top barns


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

JJeffords3707 said:


> She pretty much already told me I'm not suppose to question her...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


REALLY?!?! Would you accept this from your mechanic?
You horse is YOUR property.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have to say-I am in total agreement…go search-I will also check with those I know there, altho that is not a ton. Time to take your checkbook (and your horse) elsewhere. This lady has issues.

Do you have any written contract with her? If so, that will dictate notice. But, if you don't-I would be out the door with out it. You are simply taking her up on her threat.

Contacting someone I know just south of you-he does trucking too….and may know someone. Hang in.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

To a point ,find show horse trainers do have a program they try to follow having their horses in training to be looking & performing certain ways. I've found this to an extent but they are open to change things if I see fit. I've been told that I need such & such for blankets{barn & turnout blankets & hoods},farrier & worming usually on set schedule etc.They have set feeding programs but have found mine have fed what I want,but then I supply that:wink:. If horse is having performance issues it is discussed & appropriate care is decided upon be it trip to vet ,Chiro,change in training or management routine.They can suggest & usually we are on same page:wink: but Ulitmately I have always had last say on what goes on with my horse

If it was their way or the highway well sorry,yes i'd be finding fast road out:lol:


----------



## JJeffords3707 (Jan 6, 2014)

franknbeans said:


> I have to say-I am in total agreement…go search-I will also check with those I know there, altho that is not a ton. Time to take your checkbook (and your horse) elsewhere. This lady has issues.
> 
> Do you have any written contract with her? If so, that will dictate notice. But, if you don't-I would be out the door with out it. You are simply taking her up on her threat.
> 
> Contacting someone I know just south of you-he does trucking too….and may know someone. Hang in.


Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I do the "this is what is offered and what I recommend, but you are free to provide what you would like as far as food, chiro, farrier, etc.."
The ONLY exception is if the horse becomes dangerous to ride or handle because of the feeding program, or if the horse is dropping weight or getting fat on the amount of food. The horses health and my safety are my top priorities.
Same with tack, etc.. I have one horse I ride, and unfortunately the owner is now onto purchasing saddle number 3 because they will fit the horse for a while, and then they start hurting him. Luckily she is on board, but I can understand where that would be tough.
Some things like massage, clipping, showing, etc.. will cost extra as well.

The way I see it is you are paying the trainer for their services and expertise. It is worth it to listen to their opinion, but it is more important that your ideas on horse care are aligned with theirs and they treat you as the client and allow you to have an opinion. Both people in the relationnship deserve respect. If I had an owner telling me what to feed the horse and it's a hot horse and it's 10lbs of sweet feed a day - we are going to have an issue. 
I don't know both sides of the story here, so can't pass judgement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JJeffords3707 (Jan 6, 2014)

So far I've been TOLD to switch my horses diet, I'll be showing hunt seat even though I only want to do western pleasure and SMS, and that my horse will be put on the depo shot, and last but not least her boyfriend of one month will be training my horse next month because he's stronger in the legs. I asked his experience and that's what set her off that I'm not suppose to question her and I pay her to make these choices. So it's come to the point where owning my horse isn't even enjoyable and I've had enough. I'm letting her finish these next couple weeks than I'm gonna look into someone else and possibly someWHERE else to board seeing as she's the type who will make it akward if I stay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

With all the trainers I have worked for (and clients that I have taken on) the owner usually gets a say in feed. If for instance they feed something other than what we do than we use their feed/supplements. If they want to switch to what we use than we discuss that; most know however, that if they don't specify their horse is getting what we feed typically because we aren't mind readers. As for the actual training it depends on what the owner wants. If they want the horse to be full out broke they sign a contract that says that it will take an unknown amount of time to fully break their horse into something that's 'complete'. They have the option to leave whenever and pay monthly but they realize that they're not going to have a fully broke horse in six months. 

If it's a tune up or just get them green for us thing than we put all we can into the horse while it's with us and the owner takes it back. We usually start ALL horses western and then go from there and make discipline suggestions based on what the horse likes to do. (I.E. we had a horse come in for saddleseat training and it liked doing H/J better so we talked to the owner and trained it for H/J instead of her original discipline.) 

Other than that the owners realize that stuff like emergency medical treatment, wormer, farrier and being outside are all stuff that we will not consult on because it's for the benefit and health of the horse. All the horses get wormed and their feet done religiously by a farrier at the owners expense (they can chose who does their horses they just need done!). 

Sounds like your trainers got a bit controlling.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

JJeffords3707 said:


> She pretty much already told me I'm not suppose to questions her and if I do it means I don't trust her and threatened me to find a new trainer and hopefully they will fix my confidence. I told her at our last meeting I feel out of control and there's things I do and don't want to do with her, she kept going on about how her clients pay her to make these decisions and I need more trust and if I can't "trust" her to move on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then if what you are saying is really going on....then your trainer has an ego problem and you need to switch, and find a trainer who discusses their opinion with you before just doing things because they want to. 

My trainer is like that....been with him for 15 years. We talk almost on a daily basis because we are also extremely good friends (as a matter of fact, I just got off the phone with him!). If he thinks my horses could benefit from a supplement, he'll call me and we'll talk. If he's going to change feed, farrier or vet...he lets me know. He and I have the same thoughts on feed, so there is no conflict. We maintain an open dialogue constantly. We always try and plan out the shows we go to. Because we show AQHA and travel out of state, we pick and choose the best shows. He puts it out there to all his clients. If he has 1 client who wants to go to an out of state show, he'll do it....but iit's not as cost effective for the client for him to haul one horse to a show, so that rarely happens. I decide what shows I want to do....not him.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Check out other trainers at other stables and make notes on each. The next time you trainer says that if you don't trust her you should get another trainer, tell her you have taken her advise to heart and have found a place at X barn. You don't advance when you can't have a discussion with your trainer. Perhaps it is time to move your horse. And don't feel guilty about it. It's a business arrangement only. You just happened to know her.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

A horse in training still belongs to his owner. I can suggest how to feed etc but in the end I don't pay the bills. I will be insistent if it's something that threatens the health of the horse...like a chiro if the horse is hurt or a vet if he's sick. But even then it's the choice of the owner and I will document when I advise care and my suggestion is dismissed for liability reasons.

If you're not comfortable with her, it's time for a new trainer. It may well be a trust issue - but that's not necessarily your fault. If you go to another trainer and run into the same issues, or 2 other trainers, then it may be you  but if it were me, I would get a second opinion.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Really, it varies from trainer to trainer. Some will only give suggestions as to what discipline you should show and what you should feed if you ask, and others are a bit more... opinionated. Really, it comes down to what you're comfortable with.

Personally, so long as I am comfortable with their level of expertise (and for the price we all pay, it had better be high! xD), and after a little research on my own, I'm usually pretty happy to do whatever a trainer says.

That said (and as others have said above) this is /your/ horse! I would look for another trainer, as you don't sound happy. 
And threatening you to find another trainer if you don't listen to her advice? That just sounds childish...


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

she sounds like a total nut-job

run hard and fast, don't look back

tell her not to let the doorknob hit her on the way out


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

A trainer IS responsible for the outcome of training, so in some ways they need to control feeding,etc. BUT they are also 'training for purpose'...so if you want to show in x class, the horse should be worked toward that end, not y.

The fact she wants to put someone else on, and get paid for their training...that is wrong. Depo??? Why. I would take the horse out of training IMMEDIATELY. There is something really wrong if the rider has to be 'stronger' and the horse needs hormones to 'go'. 

Are you WATCHING the work every day? I would, IMMEDIATELY.

It is the trainer's job to DISCUSS the REASONS for xyz, to EDUCATE the owner/student. Trust is REASONED, not BLIND.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

It's generally the most insecure trainers that micromanage their clients. If she's insecure, there's probably a reason for it aka she doesn't know what she's doing. I would find a new trainer that is more confident. Your other option is to say "NO, I'm not going to do that." and "My horse will eat this." If she's not been stood up to, that may also be her problem.


----------

